# No mic in ALSA



## Mitsos101 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I can't use my mic in ALSA (Ekiga & Firefox), but I can use it with OSS (Audacity). My sound driver is snd_hda. Cinnamon can detect my mic, but I can't remember if it uses OSS or ALSA.


----------

